# Tyler Junior College College - Tyler, TX



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

The bans spread.

As I understand it, Tyler Junior College (main campus in Tyler, TX and home of the Tyler Apache Belles) has banned ALL smoking on all of its campuses (4 cities, I believe).

Why aren't adults allowed to make adult decisions?


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

nativetexan_1 said:


> The bans spread.
> 
> As I understand it, Tyler Junior College (main campus in Tyler, TX and home of the Tyler Apache Belles) has banned ALL smoking on all of its campuses (4 cities, I believe).
> 
> Why aren't adults allowed to make adult decisions?


Because the ruling class with their fiefdoms are smarter then the serfs that they allow to live there.


----------

